
An experiment in garbage collection written in the Rust programming language - twic
http://pliniker.github.io/rust/2016/03/13/introduction-to-mo-gc.html
======
twic
Here's another attempt to implement a GC in Rust that got quite a bit further:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/552lsf/rust_as_a_lang...](https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/552lsf/rust_as_a_language_for_high_performance_gc/)

